# AudioXperts Unveils Korners On-Wall/On-Ceiling Speakers at CEDIA 2012



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

That is a nice concept but I wonder how it works with a long rectangular room where the media location is half way? Meaning, the front half is media and say the second half is something else. Since no corner on the middle area, the speakers will be far way on the other end or you just use the front 2 corners?


----------

